# Very pregnant goat with a possible prolapse



## jnsbrown7 (Jan 27, 2014)

Hi we're new to the goat spot. We have a very pregnant goat that seems to have a possible prolapse. We have never seen one before and she has never had a problem like this. The prolapse shows when she lays down and she acts like she is pushing but I think it's due to the pressure and the prolapse. When she stands it takes a few minutes but it seems to disappear after about 5 mins. She is constantly laying down from anywhere from 5 to 10 mins then gets up for 5 to 10 min and then lays back down. She doesn't seem to be in labor but she is starting to show signs but it could be the prolapse. Needing to know if she will have problems with the delivery. Worried the prolapse may be in the way and holding up labor. We've heard that she may need stitched but this can be dangerous for both the mother and babies and prefer not to go this route if we don't need to. We have also heard about adding sugar to it after cleaning it. We have kept it very clean with water to prevent infection. Our main concern is will she be able to deliver with this or will we need to call the Vet. :hammer:


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

Looks like a prolapse to me. Maybe you can get something like this http://www.premier1supplies.com/detail.php?prod_id=30&criteria=Prolaps
It says that it will still allows them to kid if it's in.


----------



## jnsbrown7 (Jan 27, 2014)

Thank you. I'll check it out


----------



## trottingc (May 15, 2013)

I had a doe that did that exact thing. I was concerned that everything would fall out when she pushed. She had kidded before, but first time for me. I called the vet thinking we would HAVE to do something. He told me she would be fine. That some would do this when they had multiple babies in there. He told me not to be surprised with quads. She kidded with no problems and with triplets. No problems after birth.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I've had one with a prolapse too... Try to keep her clean back there if possible ... She will probably be fine..if it goes back in that's a good sign. (Mine had trips.. But one was huge)


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If it goes back in, it is OK. But I prefer it to go in sooner than 5 to 10 minutes, if it dries out, it is not good. 
If it stays out to long, you will have to,very, very, gently, push it back in, it rips easily, you don't wan that to happen,so ,use your flat hand, not you finger tips to push it back in, along with lube helps. If it is swollen ,sugar helps shrink it. 

When they are prolapsed, it makes the Doe think she is in labor, cause she feels it back there, may be why she is up and down.

Make sure it is clean before it goes back in. You can have a stitched but, it will have to removed, when she begins labor. Which she will also have to be watched closely either way, at kidding time, make sure it is back in, before she pushes or the kids cannot be born.


----------



## jnsbrown7 (Jan 27, 2014)

Thank you everyone for the helpful info. She seems to be doing good for the most part. She eats, drinks, and goes to the potty just fine. We have been keeping it very clean and it hasn't shown any signs of drying out. We have heard to use vaseline but then heard that ky would be better to use. Woke up this morning and there seems to be a little blood at the end of the prolapse but nothing major. She is due in the next few days to a week. I just hope that her body can hold on and we have no further problems. At this point the prolapse seems to retract fairly quickly when she stands. She is a 1 1/2 yr old Tennessee Fainting and very healthy so we have that going for us. Thanks again and we'll let y'all know if we have twins or trips.
onder:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

The blood could be she got a cut or rubbed it raw in a spot. 

Glad she can pee, prolapsing if in the, can cause them to not be able to go.

Good luck with kidding.


----------



## jnsbrown7 (Jan 27, 2014)

OK 3 days later and still no babies. The prolapse seems to be better but now she has quite a bit of blood back there. I clean her every day but geesh. She has no ligaments, bagged up, and very open but NOTHING!! I hate the waiting game :shrug:  Babies are still moving so I guess that's a good sign.


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

If it were me I believe I would get a vet out if possible. I will admit however that this is a situation that I have never been in and I'm not familiar with this. Better safe than sorry...Maybe one of the others will chime in. 

Good luck. I hope everything is OK!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If she has blood back there, then get the vet out. That is not good.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

If you choose to bypass the vet I would get some vit.k in her....it helps with coagulation. You need it to stay in. Its hard for them to pee and pee goes places it shouldn't and can cause issues. I would get a prolapse harness...they work great. You will need to be there when the kids come to take it off. Have you tried putting sugar on it??? I might have missed that suggestion but it makes it shrink.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I too recommend a vet ASAP.


----------



## jnsbrown7 (Jan 27, 2014)

OK so finally after 2 long weeks Hope has finally delivered her babies! She continued to have the prolapse off and on for the last 2 weeks but once she went into labor the prolapse was never an issue and not even there when it came time to deliver. She gave birth on Valentine's Day to 2 beautiful babies. Boy-Noah at 11:20 pm and Girl-Grace at 11:30 pm. Noah is the bigger of the two


----------



## jnsbrown7 (Jan 27, 2014)

Noah


----------



## jnsbrown7 (Jan 27, 2014)

Grace


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Awwww cuties! I am so glad it all worked out well for you


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

Aww, they are so cute! Glad it all worked out! Makes me even more looking forward to our fainter kids arriving


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Congratulations! They are cute! How is mama doing?


----------



## jnsbrown7 (Jan 27, 2014)

Thanks everyone! Mama is doing great!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute, so glad the prolapse didn't cause issues.

Congrats


----------

